# BC9000 IP-Adresse ändern



## cas (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich schaffe es nicht, die IP-Adresse meines BC9000 zu ändern.

Im systemmanager wird dieser ohne Probleme gefunden.
Gehe ich dann auf den Reiter mit der IP und ändere diese und drücke dann "IP-Ändern" passiert nix. ????

Wie mach ich das denn nun richtig mit dem Systemmanager?
Danke für die Hilfe...

MfG CAS


----------



## Commander_Titte (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Die IP Adresse kannst du auch über die Dipschalter vorne am Controler einstellen. Hier kann aber nur die letzten drei "Ziffern" geändert werden (z.b. 192.168.1.*XXX*).

In der InfoSys ist es genauer beschrieben: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bx9000adressks2000.htm

Also wenn alle Dipschalter auf "off" stehen, ergibt dies eine Null. Wenn du jetzt am Ende eine 10 (z.b. 192.168.1.*10*) haben willst müssen folgende Dipschalter auf "on" stehen: 2 und 4. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

MFG 
Christoph


----------



## cas (24 Februar 2010)

Aha, danke...


aber ich muß die ersten drei blöche auch verstellen.
Das Ergebnis soll dann 10.6.2.7 sein!

Wat nun?


MfG CAS


----------



## Triac (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Du kannst die ersten drei Blöcke der IP-Adresse über die KS2000 Software ändern. Über den TwinCat System Manager ist dies glaube ich nicht möglich auch wenn die Möglichkeit angezeigt wird.
Mit der Dip-Schalter Konfiguration kannst Du nur den letzten Adressbereich verändern.....
Oder Du stellst den Koppler auf DHCP und lässt eine IP zuweisen.

Gruß Triac


----------



## Raydien (24 Februar 2010)

1: Endadresse mit hilfe der DIP schalter einstellen
2: Spannungsreset
3: KS2000 Konfig via ADS 172.16.17.X.1.1 Connecten
4: Einstellen
5: Spannungs Reset
6: Sicherheitsping


----------



## Christian_EWW (24 Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal in der Beschreibung den Punkt BootP an, das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## cas (24 Februar 2010)

hallo,

hab die KS2000 nicht...:sad:


----------



## Chräshe (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo CAS,
 
Wenn du öfter mit den BC9000 spielst, dann kauf dir die KS2000. Alternativ kannst du dir mit dem BootP-Server helfen:

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...1031/bx9000/html/bt_bx9000_adressbootp.htm&id=

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## cas (25 Februar 2010)

bootP-Server hört sich erstmal gut an.

Die Anleitung dazu ist aber sehr dürftig....:-?

MfG CAS


----------

